# Vorwerk - Verlagssystem - Kaufsystem



## Carla M

Buenas tardes/noches.
No hablo alemán, aunque entiendo algunas construcciones y términos. Estoy buscando el significado preciso de estos tres vocablos:*Vorwerk - Verlagssystem - Kaufsystem*. El contexto es un estudio sobre sistemas de producción y trabajo en la transición del feudalismo al capitalismo. Vorkwerk aparece como *Vorkwerkwirtschaft* y está en asociación con la llamada "segunda servidumbre" en la Europa del este y central del siglo XVI.
No sé si alguien podrá responderme. Muchas gracias, de todos modos.


----------



## Aurin

Vorwerk es el nombre de una empresa que se dedica a la venta de aspiradoras etc.
Verlagssystem: sistema editorial
Kaufsystem: sistema de compra


----------



## Carla M

Gracias, Aurin. Pero no busco el significado literal de estas palabras que, por otra parte, son de uso corriente, sino su significado en contexto. Con respecto a la comercializadora de aspiradoras, creo que los campesinos del siglo XVI no estaban muy familiarizados con ellas; pero voy a ver si puede sugerir algo, aunque la posibilidad es remota.

NOTA:_ Verlagssystem_ aparece así como la transcribí, con doble "s", en varias oportunidades. El texto de donde fue tomada es  _Industrialización antes de la industrialización_, una traducción al español de 1986 del libro de Kriedte, Medick y Schlumböhm, Göttigen, 1977.


----------



## Aurin

Perdón, no me había fijado en el siglo XVI. Encontré 2 significados más de Vorwerk. 
- una fortificación situada delante
- cortijos secundarios administrados por el cortijo principal


----------



## Aurin

Carla M said:


> Gracias, Aurin. Pero no busco el significado literal de estas palabras que, por otra parte, son de uso corriente, sino su significado en contexto. Con respecto a la comercializadora de aspiradoras, creo que los campesinos del siglo XVI no estaban muy familiarizados con ellas; pero voy a ver si puede sugerir algo, aunque la posibilidad es remota.
> 
> NOTA:_ Verlagssystem_ aparece así como la transcribí, con doble "s", en varias oportunidades. El texto de donde fue tomada es _Industrialización antes de la industrialización_, una traducción al español de 1986 del libro de Kriedte, Medick y Schlumböhm, Göttigen, 1977.


 
Es correcto con doble "s".
En Wikipedia encuentras explicaciones (alemán, inglés, francés):


El "Verlagssystem" es un sistema de producción de mercancía decentralizada. 
El "Kaufsystem" es una variante de este sistema: El trabajador a domicilio mismo pone a disposición las materias primas, produce la mercancía y el “Verleger” (del "Verlagssystem") se la compra.


----------



## Carla M

¡Gracias, Aurin!
Es exactamente lo que estaba buscando. Supongo que no recurrí a la Wikipedia pensando que sólo estaba en alemán y, por lo tanto, no iba a entender el artículo.
Verlagssystem es igual a putting out. ¡Perfecto! Lo demás, también.
Muchas gracias, otra vez.


----------



## Aurin

¡Qué bien! Al final también aprendí pues sólo conocí "Vorwerk" aspiradoras.


----------

